# Another deaf composer? Maybe not...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We already knew that he hired somebody to write his music. Now we find he isn't really deaf?

"The ghostwriter for the man dubbed 'Japan's Beethoven' has admitted being his accomplice and questioned Mamoru Samuragochi's deafness. Samuragochi, 50, is said to have lost his hearing at the age of 35 but continued to present acclaimed pieces.

But he has confessed that he had not composed his own music since 1996."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-26064852


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Ken, you ever heard of "outsourcing"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

And Ken, you know as well as I that Beethoven did it on a couple of occasions, IIRC. I'm thinking of piano transcriptions.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Another deaf composer?


Nah, there was and will always be only one Schoenberg.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Aramis said:


> Nah, there was and will always be only one Schoenberg.


Praised by Brahms, no less. I'd go deaf, too, if I could write so well!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Hey, this is Japan. You could probably buy a little gadget that composes symphonies...


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Apparently Fauré, Boyce and Vaughan Williams all went deaf later in life, as did Smetana who was completely deaf for the last 10 years but still managed to compose his two string quartets.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

quack said:


> Apparently Fauré, Boyce and Vaughan Williams all went deaf later in life, as did Smetana who was completely deaf for the last 10 years but still managed to compose his two string quartets.


Believe Smetana wrote just about all his music we listen to today after he went deaf, including Ma Vlast. My understanding is that he was more profoundly deaf than Beethoven.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aramis said:


> Nah, there was and will always be only one Schoenberg.


another gem from the pen of yet another Inimitable one and only


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a good wrap-up to date.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/06/world/asia/japan-mamoru-samuragochi-beethoven/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------

